# VR5 STAGE 6 "137Mph trap is not enough"



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

Stage 5 found here 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2862822

This is Stage 6!








700Hp goal on pumpfuel and OEM Ecu
2.3L VR5T TIAL V-band GT35










_Modified by [email protected] at 1:14 PM 8-5-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:28 AM 9-15-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: VR5 STAGE 6 "137Mph trap is not enough" ([email protected])*

Lighten it up, WAY too heavy.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: VR5 STAGE 6 "137Mph trap is not enough" ([email protected])*

i love it!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

dude dont know you 
but your once crazzy mth****er








sweet ride and good luck to you


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

foffa good luck on your quest


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

Is this what you messaged me @ 4AM in the morning for?








LOL
Congrats bro!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

Finally moving up to a GT35 eh? What are the specs on the housing? T3/T4? A/R?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Finally moving up to a GT35 eh? What are the specs on the housing? T3/T4? A/R?

TIAL V-band 0,82


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ooh those TIAL housings are pretty


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Ooh those TIAL housings are pretty









They are "tåååjjt like a tiger"
A bit smaller compared to similar size T3
Still got some serious space issues


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

good luck foffa, i know you like revving past 8k, wait till you hear the 35R at 8k






















sounds amazing


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow, never though anyone took the VR5 that far








Awesome job dude!! I checked out the build thread big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Not much for a update but the launch control for oem ecu and flat shift arrived
http://www.n2mb.com/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









New turbo manifold is tac welded 
I used my old turbo and mani as a jig for the new TIAL one.
But it will look similar to both the KKK and T25 mani.
Raised pulse tuning with 500rpm more on it and stepped up to 2,12inch collector from 1,88" collector

new shape on the the 3-1 2-1 collectors 
_Modified by [email protected] at 10:42 AM 9-4-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:45 AM 9-4-2008_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

wot box holla!!!I might get one down the road


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Couper1TEP)*

GT35 0.82 TIAL SS
Not ported shroud cover








I went with this because i dont have any surge problems with my crazy cams and this cover should be able to squeeze out a bit more juice the the other ported shroud version.
Arnold at http://www.pagparts.com made me this custom unit.
Its acctually cheaper then a normal unit from most dealers







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cant belive how compact this 700HP unit is.









Gonna do some more work on the exhaust manifold.
Dont know why i even built new one but it was kinda sad to cut the old one to pieses so it might be worth some hours in the garage.


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Finally moving away from T25 housings. Compared to a t25 the .82 a/r GT35 is going to be laggy but a monster on the top end. I think you might like it, I know I love them.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*

ha i run the same turbo on my 1.8T i think i had full boost 5300rpm. On his VR5 it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_ha i run the same turbo on my 1.8T i think i had full boost 5300rpm. On his VR5 it shouldn't be too bad.

Thats pretty impressive since most 1.8l Honda engines make 15psi by 5800 rpm. Even a .82a/r GT3076 made peak boost (15psi) at 5500rpm on a built GSR set up I built. 
But like I was saying a .64a/r t25 housing is tiny compared to the new one. Its going to be a night and day difference for him.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutobahnTuningSolutions* »_Finally moving away from T25 housings. Compared to a t25 the .82 a/r GT35 is going to be laggy but a monster on the top end. I think you might like it, I know I love them. 


The inlet is accually smaller on this compared to my T25 0.86.
Ill try to dyno it at turbocenter so that i can plot boost vs the gt3076 0.86 T25 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I'll be leaving the T25 soon too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'll be leaving the T25 soon too.









TIAL V-band ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
TIAL V-band ?









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

First mock up pics 
1:New pressure pipe with 90* bend removed and replaced by 1 45* bend
2:new SS turbo manifold with larger pipes and better collectors built
3:New turbo downpipe outlet.
Did it in thick wall steel.
Will be coated and bandaged .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

140mph?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Some new pics
The T04S housing got a horrible quarter inch+ edge that is way to large to just ignore.
It will create a nasty area change that will disturb flow.
So i grinded it into a nice cone
Before








After
















Same goes for the exhaust housing

Before , nasty inlet ridge








After








And the new SS 8000rpm+ exhaust mani VS the old one.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
always awsome stuff coming from you foffa.....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Some new pics
The T04S housing got a horrible quarter inch+ edge that is way to large to just ignore.
It will create a nasty area change that will disturb flow.

Get some wiggens clamps Fred
BTW did you see this?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Get some wiggens clamps Fred
BTW did you see this?

















yes , Eriks is propably going to get that clutch from them.
But i remember when they had that 900Hp Nissan.
It was a 2 years test n tune on that clutch to get it to lauch properly due to that prepp strip and street is way to different


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Started to build on the clone yesterday
Caractere front spoiler,front grille ,rear skirt added
H&R cup kit 80mm-60mm added
RIAL nogaros added
Thinking of adding these to the clone 
http://cgi.ebay.de/VW-Bora-Sei...0.m14








The clone is one of my 3xVR5´s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Waiting for parts

Working on the clone instead.








New twin pipe system


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I thought you swore by smaller A/R turbos because the bigger ones just break the tires free








BTW, SICK build, mad props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by RipCity Euros at 12:02 PM 10-13-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

What plans do you have for the 3rd clone? 
I could use a couple of clones myself


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_I thought you swore by smaller A/R turbos because the bigger ones just break the tires free








BTW, SICK build, mad props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by RipCity Euros at 12:02 PM 10-13-2008_


Hi , its the smallest A/R that can handle 600whp for the 82mm compressor.
TIAL 0.82 flows 27Lb/min at 2.5bar exhaust pressure
the old T25 0.86 flows 24lb at 2,5bar exhaust pressure
The smaller TIAL 0.64 housing only flow 23lb/min at 2,5bar so i cant use it









(the 1.06 flow 32lb)


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey Fredrik, how do you calculate how much flow you have on the exhaust? And what about the exhaust pressure?
I've always wondered about the theory behind choosing the correct turbine housing A/R for a given setup.
I've looked at the Holset turbos and their recommended setups, they seem to use ~T3 .63 sized turbines for ~450bhp while everyone here swears by "the bigger the better".


_Modified by VR6rocks at 10:36 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_Hey Fredrik, how do you calculate how much flow you have on the exhaust? And what about the exhaust pressure?
I've always wondered about the theory behind choosing the correct turbine housing A/R for a given setup.
I've looked at the Holset turbos and their recommended setups, they seem to use ~T3 .63 sized turbines for ~450bhp while everyone here swears by "the bigger the better".

_Modified by VR6rocks at 10:36 AM 10-14-2008_


Hi , Its critical for me to accive 30psi ~5000-5500rpm to get full boost at every shift.
The 3076 gave me 30psi at 4700ish and now with som upgrades i think i might get it at 5100rpm

Here are formulas for exhaust housing calc
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=8

Remeber when Race gas have 1600f E85 fuel only have 800f







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Smaller housing can give much more power due to more compact exhaust gas due to lower egt

Wizard of OD did 650whp with 0.82 GT35 and Frankie did 700whp on the 0.82 GT37R (T67BB) so the guys that run the 1.06 need to bring som nr´s before its an option to consider


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re:*

4 new cool things to make the car go faster









*1:*Just recived 4 new RIAL 15x8 from http://www.dli-teknik.se
Cost 145$ a piece and guess what i did to 2 of em








Cut em down to 3.5inch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








So now i have 4 15x8 and 2 15x3.5 RIAL wheels.
Will have a set of 26x4.5 skinnies on em just to have same wheels for both my ET-street and my ET drag tires.








A bit mk4ish but still nice to have good looking car at the track.

*2:*
New controlarms AGAIN








MK4 ? *no!*








They are *MKX *and the reason i use em is that they are 1inch shorter then MK4 and that will give me the offset i need for even wider slicks.








*3:*
Full uniball kit orderd for the MKX controllarms.
These time the wheel will point it the right direction at WOT with 600whp 
http://www.dli-teknik.se


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Nice Foffa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

PARTS for the *clone *
TT rear bushings 
TT front bushing
TT reinforcement
TT rear reinforcement
Foffa front reinforcement


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

PARTS for the* VR5 Turbo project*
Foffa front reinforcement
Uniballs
Rear bushing aka steel plates Mattias.O water jet cut








1:4 steel plates 65mm diam 15mm hole instead of 18mm OEM to remove adjustment 6mm thick
comparision vs OEM VR5









2:remove bushing and clean









3late added and welded on to the subframe








4:The other side of the sub frame
Added into OEM slot.









5:welded all around and then i grinded down the welds









6: finished product
Painted and with foffa front reinforcement painted.








working on both cars 1-2hours every night








Both shall have full street / track performance chassis.



_Modified by [email protected] at 12:38 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

foffa i figured out why your mph and quarter mile time never make sence to me..

Just so the rest of you guys know, the dragstrips here in the US measure Trap Speeds differently than those in other countries.
Previous to 1989, there were three timing lights at the end of the track; one at the end of the 1/4 mile, one 66 feet before and one 66 feet after. The middle light was used to calculate the E.T., and the time to travel the 132 feet at the end of the track was used to calculate the Trap Speed. This gave the average speed at the end of the track...but most of the racers stayed on the throttle for an additional 66 feet past the end to get a consistent speed to evaluate their setup. The track's shut down area is a fixed length, but the pro racers were starting to hit 300 mph plus by the end. In an attempt to get these guys off the gas 66 feet earlier and make the cars 'appear' slower, the NHRA stopped using the last light around August of 1989. 
Today, the Trap Speed is calculated between the light at the end of 1/4 mile and the one 66 feet before. So any timeslip after 1989 is really only giving the average speed between the two, which I believe is a good 3-4 percent slower than simply measuring the speed at the end of the run like the tracks in other countries do. Since I'm pretty sure that your track uses the same setup other countries do in europe...a 137 mph trap speed at that track would be a few mph slower here in the US


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*

Hi
Ill check this out
" 1/4 mile and the one 66 feet before"

Think we use the same due to that the US series i also running theur car at mantorp park for the veidec series


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*

Hi

http://web.sbf.se/regler/up/1/...e.pdf
http://web.sbf.se/regler/up/1/...1.pdf

#4.5
Trapspeed is National dragracing rule book.
Says Maximum of 20m 
Shall always be shorter then 20m + - 0.1%
So its 66Ft here also
*66ft = 19,6m *

So its the same in both US and europe
Edit
its no my traps speed thats high.
Its my ET thats slow due to non prep and sub 2sec 60ft and no traction 1/16thmile


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:06 AM 10-24-2008_


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

wow that subframe bushing reinforcement is pretty slick. Too bad mine is already powdercoated, otherwise would have been a nice little extra to add on to.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_wow that subframe bushing reinforcement is pretty slick. Too bad mine is already powdercoated, otherwise would have been a nice little extra to add on to.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Recived waste gate yeasterday but went to the Disturbed/Shinedown consert instead of building on the VR5-T.
Added the 38mm to the exhaust housing.
Good flow angle without making flow go against the flow when its wenting.
2 rules
Keep the hole close to the turbine but not over the turbine wheel slot.
I couldent make that rule happen








but that apply for boost ctrl efficiency.
the other rule is to went the gases as good as possible flow wise.
that one is as good as it gets.








This rule apply for maximum power output


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

I guess you didn't see the new 38mm WG's from Tial with a V band, it would have mounted a lot nicer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I guess you didn't see the new 38mm WG's from Tial with a V band, it would have mounted a lot nicer. 

Hi
It have been on order&/paid since this summer but i recived it now.
Doesent matter for me if its v-band or not.
Acctually didnt get the 44 due to mounting problems.
But the new TIAL looks nice.
Compact like those turbosmart valves.
Not planing on venting much with my 38mm















Btw are you going full v-band on all parts now ?
I had to machine a new turbo inlet flange for my manifold because of 0.2mm gap in the seal lip


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Btw are you going full v-band on all parts now ?
I had to machine a new turbo inlet flange for my manifold because of 0.2mm gap in the seal lip









35R with Vband just like yours, but older style Tial 38mm WG mounted to Pag manifold.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the other rule is to went the gases as good as possible flow wise.
that one is as good as it gets.








This rule apply for maximum power output

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is what I love about you Fred.Consistant accurate technical content post after post.Luc Gosselin did the exact same thing (moved the WG to the turbine housing) and he actually picked up quite a few ponies.


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Did the same thing and came out amazing looking. Its a GT35R on a 1.3l though. This is from Honda-Tech btw.

_Quote, originally posted by *NLR* »_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*

Hehe ... how F!#" did this end up when it was finished ?








Adding a huge tail 44 and a huge 4 inch v band clamp and those pipes seem to be 8th of and inch from eachother








Do you have more pics of the finished version ?


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

They're welding the downpipe to the housing as it's only 12" long. It's going on a 200+mph Busa.


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLR* »_sexy time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Quote, originally posted by *NLR* »_yeah its going on a new prostreet bike we are building. Twin intercooled gt35r...should be pretty sick. Yeha its tight...but everything is extremely tight on this stuff. Hell we pull the front ends in 3/4 of an inch which makes it even tighter from a stock hayabusa. Consider the front end is 4 inches lower reduces the space as well.
Here is a video of one of my guys backing up the mph record in norwalk. He broke the record by 4 mph and set it at 206.54 and backed it up with the 204.88 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/v/BhbcCeWs3gI&hl=en&fs=1



















_Modified by sinisterh22a at 3:42 PM 11-4-2008_


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (sinisterh22a)*

















Some more of his work


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (sinisterh22a)*

Thats hot!
Ill guess its nessary to sacrifice the flange/disassembley due to lack of space on the bike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Recived the "stage 4" control arms from http://www.dli-teknik.se
Now i dont have a single rubber bushing in my chassie.
Everything is steel or uniball http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

1:1 inch shorter "MKX" reinforced control arms for fitting up to 10" wide wheels in the front.
2:Uniball replacement to get 0 play at WOT.
normal bushing make the wheels point in any direction they want at launch








But this is a solid solution.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Ok

Both cars will get some new parts

VR5 CLONE
1:R32 Rear brakes and calipers
2:Additional Shine rear swaybar insert
3:SEAT LEON Cupra R OEM side skirts. (Going to paint em this week and propably mount em next week) http://www.klarby.se
VR5 Turbo
Need to lose 100lb
Car is way to heavy at 3200Lb
1itching the rear 315mm brake kit for a normal GTI brakes and calipers = 25lb loss
2:Removing rear swaybar insert 15Lb loss
(Car use sway bar less kit with 400lb front springs and 800lb rear springs)
3itching the HUGE tropic Sharan V6 radiator and adding a MK3 GTI radiatorand much more space
(much more compact but not as efficient)
Airducting is 101 to pull this off) 20lb loss
4:Front thick/heavy race sway bar 15Lb loss
(Car use sway bar less kit with 400lb front springs and 800lb rear springs)
5:Interior carpet hides the uber heavy noice absorbents.
They will be removed and replaced with lighter and more efficient stuff 25lb loss
6:Light weight battery from Issam at INA engineering http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
15lb loss and much more space

7:70c thermostat from Issam at INA engineering 





_Modified by [email protected] at 12:44 AM 11-19-2008_


----------



## 1320-20V (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ok

1itching the rear 315mm brake kit for a normal GTI brakes and calipers = 25lb loss
_Modified by [email protected] at 12:44 AM 11-19-2008_

The effect of this will be very significant. You might want to make this mod alone just to meause its effects.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (1320-20V)*

Some more love for the VR5 Clone.
Now also know as snowtiger








~2hours after i put my snow tires on we recived another 4 inches


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


















Foffa - Where did you buy this turbine housing from?


----------



## TheDrizzLe1763 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jesus man.... I need to change careers, what did you say you did for a living again? lol
I just finished reading your whole stage 5 thread maybe 30 minutes ago and I stumbled across this now, your nuts man lol. Crazy build up thread, keep it coming








It's people like you that get me in trouble by the gf for spending hours on the forum lol










_Modified by TheDrizzLe1763 at 1:22 AM 11-25-2008_


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected]) (TheDrizzLe1763)*

i need a blue jetta









nice build up - id like to touch 10s with my gti here in a year or two


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected]) (Juiced6)*

I always liked the idea of the vr5, its so unique. Sick build man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected]) (TheDrizzLe1763)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDrizzLe1763* »_Jesus man.... I need to change careers, what did you say you did for a living again? lol
I just finished reading your whole stage 5 thread maybe 30 minutes ago and I stumbled across this now, your nuts man lol. Crazy build up thread, keep it coming








It's people like you that get me in trouble by the gf for spending hours on the forum lol









_Modified by TheDrizzLe1763 at 1:22 AM 11-25-2008_

One good thing about it is that i always have new fresh GF every month.
Always takes em a few weeks to understand how much time i spend with my cars


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

Foffa what type or clutch you have? 
How reliable it is?
And at the end of your of your trans. nightmare how you solve that problem?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (hardcore racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hardcore racer* »_Foffa what type or clutch you have? 
How reliable it is?
And at the end of your of your trans. nightmare how you solve that problem?

Ditched the 02J and the AP-tuning stuff and just got a 02M DRP box with peloquin diff and i have had 0 problems since on this car.
There is only one clutch that i recomend and that is the sachs RCS twin custom setup.

We have hade problems with all other setups from spec,clutchmaster,clutchnet,southbend etc.
Allt the single dics are OEM modifed sachs stuff that cant handle TQ and cant handle 8000rpm.
As for the twin disc from manufacturers above they have had chafing problems , slipping disc , not fitting in to casing etc and work like crap.
Sachs RCS is the only thing i recomend for a price of ~3000$
But you dont need to change it every 2 weeks.
Funny thing about guys who claim their stuff work always have a 2700Lb MK3 and trap 125-130mph but claim huge power.
Then talk crap when i trap 137mph with 3200lb car.
I propably have 20% more power then these cars and weight+more power = trouble


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected]) ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
One good thing about it is that i always have new fresh GF every month.
Always takes em a few weeks to understand how much time i spend with my cars









Haha


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Funny thing about guys who claim their stuff work always have a 2700Lb MK3 and trap 125-130mph but claim huge power.
Then talk crap when i trap 137mph with 3200lb car.
I propably have 20% more power then these cars and weight+more power = trouble










well people will talk crap - its life
but trapping at 125-130 in a VR6 mk3 is pretty impressive and making huge power
an engine that started out with 175hp from the factory and can make around 500whp - thats huge
what you have done is just pushed the bar to insane heights in terms of hp
and we salute you for this - because we all know VW doesnt give a rats ass about drag racing and we dont have a full company backed race teams to push these limits for us


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Foffa - Where did you buy this turbine housing from?

TAIL supplied by pagparts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
got the unit with non-ported shroud compressor housing for max top end power


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good, info. Fofaa because all the reasons that you are taking about i decide to use an automatic trans. in my last Drag project now i have to go in the same direction in my VR6 "X Time Attack" car and now oficialy Back to DRAG. In the last project I ran 9.94 @ 144mph oficially with Jan in the Hardcore RABBIT now I expect to pick the things were I left with the MKIV VR6. More weight but a lot more torqueeeeeeeee.
There's some Flash Backs to pump me up.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp7fpLrLlCg


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (hardcore racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hardcore racer* »_ Good, info. Fofaa because all the reasons that you are taking about i decide to use an automatic trans. in my last Drag project now i have to go in the same direction in my VR6 "X Time Attack" car and now oficialy Back to DRAG. In the last project I ran 9.94 @ 144mph oficially with Jan in the Hardcore RABBIT now I expect to pick the things were I left with the MKIV VR6. More weight but a lot more torqueeeeeeeee.
There's some Flash Backs to pump me up.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp7fpLrLlCg



What type of auto tranny can you use for the mk4?
Any stuff that have been tested for 500wtq??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Couldent find any nice wheels with the correct size so i made my own








I bought 6 RIAL 15" wheels 
2 set 15x8" from http://www.dli-teknik.se
1 skinny 15x3,5 set that i made out of the last set of RIALS.
Machining by foffa
Welded by Mattias Olsson
And painted by VW custom bodyshop a.k.a Klarby http://www.klarby.se/


















And a sneak peak whats up with one of the Jettas
















_Modified by [email protected] at 8:52 AM 3-6-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:53 AM 3-6-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice skinnies!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

AQN is on its way.Where are my cams yo!?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_AQN is on its way.Where are my cams yo!?

Hehe you really need to post some pictures of that monster VR5








What turbo will you use?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Verry nice work foffa !


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hehe you really need to post some pictures of that monster VR5








What turbo will you use?

HTA GT3582R.
More than enough for what I want to do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

USRT provided the new factory made "880 cc"
Nice injector and i flow tested a set.
No 880cc as siemens claim but Im satesfied!
Spraypattern ..hmmm its not as the USRT genesis but ill hope its ok.
Straight spray with no cone or twin spray pattern at all








Let call em 800+








Fast delivery as always by http://www.usrallyteam.com










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:29 AM 3-10-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are you gonna use E85 like Erik this summer?
He was talking about 2xGT3071R, E85 and 1600cc setup...








Cant wait to Bugrun this year. Meet all you sick guys, and have a beer or ten


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Are you gonna use E85 like Erik this summer?
He was talking about 2xGT3071R, E85 and 1600cc setup...








Cant wait to Bugrun this year. Meet all you sick guys, and have a beer or ten









On E85 since 2002








gonna stick with it even if price is as it is right now








yes erik got 1000Hp potential http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

E85 since 2002 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I guess almost all Statoil stations have E85 in Sweden? Over here its more like 20







Has that something to do with the oil they wanna sell over here??








Eriks head... Any work done on that? And what you think about the Clutchnet setup ? He was happy, if it was holding up 2009
And how is the blue mk4 V6 4Motion in Karlstad doing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ET DRAG 26x8x15









Still waiting for my tire sponsor to deliver the Skinnies in 26x3.5x15
http://www.skanstullsdack.se


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice Mickey's! I was contemplating some M/T Street Radials myself but they only come in 205/40/17 for my wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Some pics.
Stuff have been ready for a while but ...
Every thing is heat coated and will be wrapped for better spool.
We do nota wanna waste any energy that wont go through the turbo.
Design aspect vs Stage 5
Larger runners for high rpm power (8k tuned) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Propably more lag as a side effect. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
All three collectors have better design (flow angle)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
V-band = 5min job to add another turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















Large 3.75 inch exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
vs old 3.5 
The bends are huge and much better then Stage 5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is much lighter and thinner walls on the piping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
V-band = 5min job to add another turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

























Open dump tube will give some extra power due to lower back pressure and it doesent disturb the primary exhaust flow (turbulence)
I just hate to se those 90* routings "fit anywere on exhuast" style setups. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Oil return line .
Noting fancy ... just coated and does what its suposed to do.
Bwtf do not use hose ..... never!!










Ill post a assy pic with turbo and intake tomorrow.
_Modified by [email protected] at 1:31 PM 5-8-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:14 PM 5-8-2009_


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looking good as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (NeverEnding...)*

Sick my man..Good luck


----------



## nowdubnvr6 (Apr 25, 2006)

So nasty i wish we woulda got the VR5 i would of loved to play with that thing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (NeverEnding...)*

Update
The car has been on the road for a week.
Feels great with a 220Hp VR5 N/a 8300RPM beast








GETTA!







pics later
New chassie mids with foffa steel plates and http://www.dli-teknik.se uniballs are so good







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
DLI need a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just for taking care of all the crap i need help with.
Best company in stockholm for this type of custom work!
Back to the turbo stuff.
My plan to keep all energy inside the exhaust mani for better spool and gas speed is
Coating + bandage + coating.
First 2 stages done.
More coating tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

New fire wall protection.
That acctually handle heat good vs that crappy oem ****.








The V-band system is like a walk i da park to mount.
I hope that i dont have any leaks

























Next step
5sec job to mount the v-band turbo and oil return hard pipe in one quick hustle free move .
2 piece light weigt thin wall 3.75 inch DP also mounted.

























38MM WG mounted.
High boost applicationd dont need a large WG.
Large holes in the piping = Turbulence.
WG also mounted in flow direction for max power.
You don want to make the exhaust gas fight its way out causing turulence to disturb the primary turbo flow.









50MM WG dump tube mounted









Bracket that keep both downpipe and wastgate dump tube in place and at the same time releve the turbo and long runner exhaust manifold from tension/stress.








And my 2007 large velocity stack plenum.
pulse tuned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The stacks protrude 2.5 inch into the plenum.
velocity stacks are acctually ~180mm 








3 inch pressure pipes and oil feed+temp/pressure sensors








finish the rest another day.
Thumbs up from Foffa and Jeanette 
Stockholm Sweden







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

Lookin good man keep the work up....get some videos if you can


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Fugee)*

Why didnt you direct the wastegate dump off to the side or straight down instead of up so that you dont have to put a 180* bend in it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Why didnt you direct the wastegate dump off to the side or straight down instead of up so that you dont have to put a 180* bend in it?

For maximum power the gate shall point in flow direction.
So its basicly shooting straight up in flow direction.
That pipe were exhanged for another 2" pipe.
But still im not satesfied with the back pressure of the housing at high rpm.
After 6000rpm its not keeping it steady.
And with 8300rpm rev line i cant start to program the boost curve before i got a rock solid value from 5000-8300rpm.
That TIAL housing is smaller then it should be.
Pagparts is shiping me a 1.03 housing to cure the problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
For maximum power the gate shall point in flow direction.
So its basicly shooting straight up in flow direction.


huh?
if you rotated it 90 degrees on the flange, it would still have the same alignment towards the turbo and flow.
let's not also forget that the 180 bend is probably killing any performance gain you were getting by having it aligned.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

I think he is saying the gas needs to exit the gate in the same direction it is flowing through the housing, so its pointed up...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5 STAGE 6 "137Mph trap is not enough" ([email protected])*

Finally!
1.03 is mounted and street tested!
Wastegate is in the exact same position so nothing is changed exept the housing ... and problems is solved.
The "0.82" is not even close to 0.82 flow due to the fact that a T3 0.82 can manage 650whp and would do even more on alcohol








The 1.03 is rock solid at 15psi from 4000-8300rpm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
First impression is that 1000-3000rpm its much slower then the 0.82 but at 4000rpm they are close ...hmmm strange
But the GEN1 0.82 is propably a 0.70 at tops and the GEN2 1.03 is propably a 0.90 compared to standard T4 and T3 housings.
15psi hit at 4000rpm with no greddy boost responce or rich fuel programmed.
Ill hit the dynos next week.
Dont think i can go 30psi+ due to the summer heat


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

Some top notch sh*t foffa! looks killer! cant wait to see some numbers!


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: VR5 STAGE 6 "137Mph trap is not enough" ([email protected])*

Loving the dual diverter setup and the cold air filter plenum!!!! Nice work.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_Some top notch sh*t foffa! looks killer! cant wait to see some numbers!

Goal is 600whp on "pump" so that it can be used whenever you need it








Estimated on engines VE% it should happend ~30.5psi and at 6800rpm
But it will ba hard to do that on the street file and with the summer heat soak.
But ill try


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Goal is 600whp on "pump" so that it can be used whenever you need it










Be fair..
what is "pump" over there


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

[email protected] tested tonight







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Works great!
Ill try dyno monday if http://www.turbocenter.se can test my car with so short notice


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Be fair..
what is "pump" over there









E85


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

How about a couple vids of this monster on the dyno, foffa?
Looks amazing though!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

No dyno available until after turbocenter get back from vacation in 4 weeks








But first track test is august 3rd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Until the ill keep it on the street


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Remeber when Race gas have 1600f E85 fuel only have 800f







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Smaller housing can give much more power due to more compact exhaust gas due to lower egt


now this!?!?










_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 6:08 PM 7-10-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
now this!?!?









_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 6:08 PM 7-10-2009_

?
The TIAL gen1 is much smaller then T3 spec of the 0.82 so we couldent use the turbine map for the T3.
Expensive lesson learned.
I really hope that tial add some turbine chart on their home page so that more people doesent use the T3 charts


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

your still using stick head studs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_your still using stick head studs?

all bolts are oem


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i reuse mine
i think hysterisis makes them harder


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

WOTBOX mounted to VR5 GT35 1.03 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Had some problems with windows vista and had to use my other laptop with windows XP.
Support from NM2B is awsome!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
launch is set at 7000rpm and produce a full 0.72bar/10.5psi with my huge 1.03 housing on my GT35.
Flat shift works great.
0.350ms seem to bee good for 8k shifts.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oizsHD7Vrs
Btw just love my whisper quiet clutch takakakakakakakakakakak


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Not washed ... not polished .... but street car dont have to have any bling when they got VR turbo under the hood








Both my MK4 VR-Turbos are now ready for street/track.
Use em both daily and (Not with drag tires







)
Can use 30psi to work if i want to due to E85








Hope to get some 10second timeslips on both cars this summer now that i own some ET DRAG slicks








Some pics of the GETTA 540WHP vs JETTA 600WHP


























































_Modified by [email protected] at 10:33 AM 7-13-2009_


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

can i have one


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_can i have one










Call me GF when im at work and see what she says about it








Ill guess she will give em both to you








BTW some more WOTBOX madness







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tried the car with the no lift shift at 350ms and launch set att 6000rpm.
Even with the MT ET DRAG 26" on the street 6000rpm is way to high to launch.
They were at 15psi pressure so ill guess at 8-9psi and on the track with some rubber on the ground it might work.
Otherwise ill just keep adjusting it down until it hooks.

The no lift shift combined with my own brand shifter stuff is insane.
Ill try to get it even lower then 350ms as soon as possible.
When i shift boost basicly dont fall off at all








its like 15psi falling down to 14psi even on a slow shift

My shifter is combined with home brew
1recision shifter uniballs instead of OEM rubber crap for the shifter wires
2:Uniball on shifter arm is mover ~20mm OUT to get more momentum and longer stroke.
More tq to get the gears in ..... no short shift http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
3:02M 6 speed is like a truck shifter side to side so i added a uniball ~15mm lower then OEM pin.
Now i barley have to move the stick sideways to hit 3rd from 2nd gear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
4:shifter linkage bushings removed and i just welded in some steel ones instead


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:16 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Call me GF when im at work and see what she says about it








Ill guess she will give em both to you










She said no


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

awesome wastegate setup!!!
short shift kits suck


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Have been away for a couple of weeks.
Time to test drive the car at a non prep test n tune event.

Im gonna try the 26" ETDRAG on 6x15 wheels.
If i dont have traction ill switch to 26" ETDRAG 8x15 on next event.
Max boost i have on the Greddy is ~26psi.
Hard to test this on the street and with turbocenter on vacation i cant test it on the dyno.

Track test results posted on sunday.
Have no expectations more then to test the launch controller and flat shift from n2mb http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:46 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The clutch sounds great







One touch on the pedal, and its gone I asume? Mine is like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_The clutch sounds great







One touch on the pedal, and its gone I asume? Mine is like that.

Manage to break ANOTHER set of VF engineering engine mounts tonight.
12 hours before i have to leave for the track
Had to sen dad and uncle to http://www.dli-teknik.se to get som custom upgrade rally style ones.
Thanks David @ DLI that had to open up the machine shop on a saturday night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Got 2 sets of different tires with me.
The ET STREET 26x10.5x15 on RIAL 8x15 wheel that i havent had a better 60ft then 1.87 with a ~1.95-2.0 as nominal in 10 launches last year before i added uniballs instead of R32 bushings to the control arms.
ET DRAG 26x8x15 on 6X15 Audi wheels.
Have no clue if the 6x15 wheel will work.
Ill try em and if i dont cut 1.8X 60ft in every launch ill change the weel to a RIAL 8x15 for next race in late august


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Manage to break ANOTHER set of VF engineering engine mounts tonight.
12 hours before i have to leave for the track
Had to sen dad and uncle to http://www.dli-teknik.se to get som custom upgrade rally style ones.
Thanks David @ DLI that had to open up the machine shop on a saturday night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Got 2 sets of different tires with me.
The ET STREET 26x10.5x15 on RIAL 8x15 wheel that i havent had a better 60ft then 1.87 with a ~1.95-2.0 as nominal in 10 launches last year before i added uniballs instead of R32 bushings to the control arms.
ET DRAG 26x8x15 on 6X15 Audi wheels.
Have no clue if the 6x15 wheel will work.
Ill try em and if i dont cut 1.8X 60ft in every launch ill change the weel to a RIAL 8x15 for next race in late august


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Manage to break ANOTHER set of VF engineering engine mounts tonight.
12 hours before i have to leave for the track
Had to sen dad and uncle to http://www.dli-teknik.se to get som custom upgrade rally style ones.
Thanks David @ DLI that had to open up the machine shop on a saturday night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Got 2 sets of different tires with me.
The ET STREET 26x10.5x15 on RIAL 8x15 wheel that i havent had a better 60ft then 1.87 with a ~1.95-2.0 as nominal in 10 launches last year before i added uniballs instead of R32 bushings to the control arms.
ET DRAG 26x8x15 on 6X15 Audi wheels.
Have no clue if the 6x15 wheel will work.
Ill try em and if i dont cut 1.8X 60ft in every launch ill change the weel to a RIAL 8x15 for next race in late august


I just broke my 02M bracket, it is bent. And the threads in the 02M is destroyd!








So im feed up right now.. Running on "OEM RS2 Plugs" In Norway they are stock on RS2/S2. They use em on 700 hk E-85 cars.. No Issues.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
finish the rest another day.
Thumbs up from Foffa and Jeanette 
Stockholm Sweden







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 












Foffa is my new idol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Blew my clutch,FW and killed my DRP 02M box,radiator,hood and lots of other engine components.
Propably ~4000$ to fix this mess.
*Im gonna have a talk to US based clutch company on monday .... lets call em XXXXXXXXX for now








*

First test with WOT BOX was great and i launched at 6200rpm and flatshifted.
Low boost and did a [email protected]







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Added some more rpm to the WOT BOX launch and let the air out of the tires to 7.5psi.
clutch exploded instantly after the 60ft http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








2 launches









Big thanks to Erik JETTA VR6 R32








3 pimps 








First test before the 4000$ disaster!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QT4Jwh-JDU


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

WOW !
Sh*t happen. Had a bad week-end with my car too, project on hold for a couple days. 
Hopefully, you'll get everything back together shortly. Keep on doing good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (dhovid)*

ERF tranny found in my garage.
Insane that ive had a TDI box there without knowing it















02M ERF ratios


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you keep getting knocked down and just keep getting back up.
Big props to you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

4 speed?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (NeverEnding...)*

3


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

nice one let us no if the bellhousing for the 6cylinder will swap straight over 4cylinder box with the taller gears 
i were looking at a ford focus st box to fit to mine same as volvo t5 but starter motor will be too much hassle to mount


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (ade007)*

german tourist just dented my getta....wtf








fresh paint is like 9 weeks old on that car


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

that sucks....
i'm waiting for some new updates from your side, and post some vid's @ youtube please


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the clutch disaster. Which clutch caused it this time? I thought you were running the Sach's unit now.
And do you have anymore info on the motor mounts you're using? You've got me scared on using the VF mounts


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Navydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Navydub* »_Sorry to hear about the clutch disaster. Which clutch caused it this time? I thought you were running the Sach's unit now.
And do you have anymore info on the motor mounts you're using? You've got me scared on using the VF mounts

Hi , We have the Sachs RCS in the 4-motion.
My car had another brand.
Ill try to call em again tonight.
If it doesent get solved then ill need to take legal action against this company.
The clutch exploded due to a OEM cast part that they put on a high tq clutch.
Ive seen 2 more.
One on vortex and one on a swedish forum.
Bothe based on same frame .... one is acctually the same brand as mine









About the VF mounts.
i really hate those.
check out the http://www.dli-teknik.se stuff.
Thats hard core


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I was looking at some of the pics of your cars and just noticed that you do not appear to have a 5pt roll cage in either car. Are there any roll cage requirements at the tracks where you run?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (IHookItUuup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IHookItUuup* »_I was looking at some of the pics of your cars and just noticed that you do not appear to have a 5pt roll cage in either car. Are there any roll cage requirements at the tracks where you run?

10.99 is were we need cage.
Tracks are unprepped and often shaved due to that they are basicly air fields so its basicly impossible to go under 11sec.








Our 11.5sec car often do a 10.5 when they are tested on fullprep tracks.
















But i also use this car as a daily driver so i dont really wanan have a cage when im driving granny to the bridge club on the weekends


----------



## DanylBritts (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hi , We have the Sachs RCS in the 4-motion.
My car had another brand.
Ill try to call em again tonight.
If it doesent get solved then ill need to take legal action against this company.
The clutch exploded due to a OEM cast part that they put on a high tq clutch. 


so whats up? did they respond?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (DanylBritts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanylBritts* »_

so whats up? did they respond?
















The team got 3 blown clutches now.
2 with rivets thet went combined with exploding surface
1 with strap + rivet that went.
They told us that we get a 30% off on our next order.
We told them that combined damage is over 20 000$ for the 3 cars and we want new parts or money back.
We will propably file a law suit due to the rivet problem.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ERF tranny found in my garage.
Insane that ive had a TDI box there without knowing it















02M ERF ratios

















check this out nice excel spreadsheet with most 02m gearbox codes and mph charts i think you will be intrested in seeing looks like the erf has the tallest gears and the drp 4motion box has the shortest ratios 
http://vwtechnic.com/Technic/VWGearboxRatios.xls


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (ade007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ade007* »_

check this out nice excel spreadsheet with most 02m gearbox codes and mph charts i think you will be intrested in seeing looks like the erf has the tallest gears and the drp 4motion box has the shortest ratios 
http://vwtechnic.com/Technic/VWGearboxRatios.xls

Hi , the box is almost done.
Just need to put the stuff back in to it
Its a ERF final with DRP 1-6th http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Buying a new house with a large garage so i havent had time to build on the VR5´s.
But i will dyno before the end of the year


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

nice u will have a tall first gear now i just been playing with gear calc 140mph in third gear with your new erf final on drp gears will be around 7650rpm .....were as the 4motion drp 4.333 final would need 8500rpm in 4th


_Modified by ade007 at 2:26 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (ade007)*

Up


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

new wife ....buying a new house ....playing to much with the *TT Quattro*
but the clutch is here







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You have too many cars








Plase update when you get that clutch in


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Bump for info on the clutch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Car is sick!


----------



## wupassp (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_First mock up pics 
1:New pressure pipe with 90* bend removed and replaced by 1 45* bend
2:new SS turbo manifold with larger pipes and better collectors built
3:New turbo downpipe outlet.
Did it in thick wall steel.
Will be coated and bandaged .

















For someone that always raggin on others i want to see some better work. All that damn home work and your running the same time as anyone else. f..k.ng vw sucks.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wupassp)*

ahhahhahhah 10 post *s*tfu








i just noticed you married Jeanette








Swedish wives r the best


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wupassp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wupassp* »_
For someone that always raggin on others i want to see some better work. All that damn home work and your running the same time as anyone else. f..k.ng vw sucks. 

Build was cancelled almost a year ago.
Show me *ONE *othe street MK4 Jetta with 140Mph traps.
Car hasent seen the track in full boost *since 2007 *due to eating crappy clutches.

Most of the *parts are already sold *and the *VR5T clone is also long gone.*
But feel free to post a single fwd streetcar MK4 that does this type of highway pulls and is a daily driven car.

The last chassie will be sold with a 500Whp engine and with a spare 600whp engine.



_Modified by [email protected] at 6:20 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Build was cancelled almost a year ago.


then why did you have updates only 4 months ago?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
then why did you have updates only 4 months ago?









Nothing new has been added to the any of the Jettas since 09 summer.
But its the same ol setup built winter 08.
And with 2 cars being built the same time it might have been a bit confusing.
But the clone car was sold and the leftovers will propably end up in other projects.

We have been building on the TT quattro since late august 09









a bit sad that i couldent spare any time to really raise the boost on the TAIL35 1.03


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

Please post a pic of the TT Quattro! VR6 I hope....


----------

